

Innovations Snuffed Out by Craigslist - slaven
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/when-craigslist-blocks-innovations-disruptions/?hp

======
vampirechicken
Data Thief Snuffed Out by Craigslist.

The barrier to entry in the classified ads space is the same as every other
space - attracting advertisers.

You don't get to steal somebody's advertisers just because you have a prettier
interface and attracting them to your site is hard.

------
stevewillows
There is a commentary on this article also on HN at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4309692>

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Actually, I think you were looking for this HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4309177> Yours links to the HN thread
about the article written in response to this NY Times article.

